# Goat Milk



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

A few years ago my sister dated a guy who's parents owned goats. She brought some goat milk from them to try. We all tasted it and it was NASTY. It had a bad taste and a bad after taste. 

Well today I went out on a limb and tried Delilah's milk. I was expecting it to be gross. I made my niece try it first. She said it was good so I took a tiny sip and then drank the rest in the glass. YUM! 

I can't believe I liked it. I don't like cows milk. I got a cup once and it was spoiled. Ever since then I can't drink it unless its chocolate milk. 

So just wondering can goats milk be used in replace of cows milk in different foods like mashed potatoes or gravy ect ect? 

Thanks.  I look forward to using the milk this year.


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Use it just like cows milk....it's just better! The ice cream I make with the goats milk is way better than when I used to make it with cows. 

Paula


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I use goats milk for everything in place of cows milk


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks!!!  It will save money this way. Cow's milk is too expensive!!


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the Club, Amy. Welcome to the Club..


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

She's a goat lady now!! WOO HOO!

Yessum, you can use it in everything. Try pudding and ice cream SOON!


----------

